# Table de routage sur la freebox !!



## mommsse (22 Avril 2005)

Salut tout le monde, 

Ce matin, le facteur passe chez moi et frappe a la porte, je venais de recevoir ma carte wifi pour la freebox! super content je la met imediatement dans la freebox, paramètre sur le site de free en l'activant pour récuperer une clé WEP et tant que j'y suis je met ma freebox en mode routage, histoire de pouvoir laisser connecter mon PC sur le port USB, j'allume mon powerbook, je rentre les info tout marche nickel, je suis connectée en wifi et vous parle actuellement sur une machine avec airport... 

MAIS, la freebox passé en mode routage ca commence a chanter, je peu plus creer de la partie warcraft (heberger) c'est les symptomes de blockage des communication entrantes, free propose un paneau sur son site pour ouvrir jusqu'a 10 ports comment les configurer j'ai lu des cours pour parametrer ca TABLE DE ROUTAGE mais j'y comprend rien. 

A savoir j'aimerai ouvrir les ports de ma carte réseau, port usb, et Wifi, merci de toute l'aide que vous pourrais m'aporter, s'il vous manque des infos je vous les fournirai ...


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

C'est pas très clair. Tu veux ouvrir quoi ? Les ports de tes machines, ou de la freebox ?
Est-ce que tu fonctionnes en IP fixes, ou en DHCP ?
Sur la freebox, tes possibilités de configuration sont limitées. Mais tu dois pouvoir t'en tirer.
Il y a un tuto intéressant, là.


----------

